# Leon Brook Hines Lake



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone give me some information on Leon Brooke Hines Lake? 

Thanks!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of info are you looking for ?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Lake has been closed except on long weekends. (due to death of manager) Should open every day but Thursdays starting March 31st. Good bass and bream fishing. Look for bream beds on the full moon in April.


----------

